

Ask HN: Review my startup - UsabilityTest.com - forcer

Hello guys,<p>Here it comes, the real test which will show whether all my work for last couple of weeks/months have been any good. I would appreciate your honest feedback. Whether you think its rubbish, useless or a good idea?<p>www.UsabilityTest.com - free remote usability testing platform<p>The target audience can actually by some of you! So thumbs up or down? :)
======
kierank
I tried it out but had problems with entering information in the form. Every
time I pressed enter it created a new text box that was difficult to deal
with. (IE8 Windows XP)

~~~
forcer
Hey! Thanks a lot for trying out. I haven't tested it in IE8. I can see you
submitted a test so in the end it went well!

------
pclark
awesome, pity its windows only...

~~~
forcer
Thanks! What platform would you want to use it on? Mac ? I went for Windows
but I know many designers use Mac a lot which might be a real trouble for me.
I am sure I could do a Mac version but I think I need to focus now on figuring
out whether somebody will actually use it!

~~~
pclark
it's a solid idea. I'd use a mac client, but could you simply allow users to
upload their own videos?

~~~
forcer
good suggestion - which I will probably implement! I guess most of the people
who will be using the website will be technically savvy enough to know how to
record a screencast and upload.

